# Compound Comb Joint?



## Yargo (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi there!

I am about to start a new project, it is a WBC beehive. The only trouble is that the sides of the beehive are pitched at an angle and the corner joints have to be comb (finger, box) joints. :huh:

I just cant work out how to use my router table to cut the corner joints........

Can anyone wiser than me offer some help???

Plans for the beehive are here http://www.honeybeekeeping.co.uk/downloadable/10frwbcm.pdf


Thanks. :smile:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

First, I'd use a router table.
If the sides are cut on the angle, you can cut the box joints just like you normally would using a sled or jig and a 20mm(?) cutter.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Yargo said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am about to start a new project, it is a WBC beehive. The only trouble is that the sides of the beehive are pitched at an angle and the corner joints have to be comb (finger, box) joints. :huh:
> 
> ...


i belive to do angle's box joint's . We will use a 3/8" spiral bit. Up cut or down shouldn't make any difference. I use up cut . all that does is give you a good smooth cut on the top. and the down does the bottom. So you can figure the face of the board. Now cut your piece's at the angle that you want. Run them thro a box jig. If you don't know how to use a box joint jig their are video's that will show you what to do.I made mine. Now if you don't have one . Make one or buy ?? Try this with some scrap's and see if they come out and good and tight. I won't do any more typing. Don't know what you have or don't have . A router table that you have will come in handy. Do a google search for video's on box joint's . I got some bookmarked some where. good luck


----------

